# 21 Years Old & 8 Weeks Pregnant - Looking for some friends around the same age :)



## Em.Jay

Hi everyone!

A little about me:

21 years old
8 weeks pregnant
First pregnancy
Living in New Zealand
Currently with the father - But for how much longer is the question...
Currently working in the tourism industry
Studying next year to become an early child hood teacher (3 years by correspondence)
Trained originally in communications - Majoring in Radio Broadcasting

Anything else you would like to know?

<3 EMMA

:hug:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Welcome to bnb and congrats on your pregnancy

I am almost 20 and have a 10.5 month old daughter called Grace :)


----------



## LC09

Welcome! x


----------



## jenny873

hiya, im 21 and have a 15 month old little girl, planning on another soon aswell. good luck with your pregnancy x


----------



## Em.Jay

Thanks guys!

<3 EMMA


----------



## tasha41

Hi hun! I'm turning 20 this fall, gave birth to my daughter in March. Living in Canada.. look forward to seeing you around in the future! Welcome to BnB ~ ttyl!


----------



## Pinkgirl

Hello and welcome to BNB


----------



## Sparky0207

Hi Emma! :hi:

Welcome to BnB and congratulations on your pregnancy!

Im 22 and have an 8 month old daughter and planning another xx


----------



## alice&bump

hiya, welcome to bnb! im nearly 21 and have a 6month old daughter and am 13 weeks pregnant!!xx


----------



## AutumnRose

Hi and welcome:)


----------



## Clare Bear

Hi and welcome along New Zealand is one of the places i'd love to go to x~x~x


----------



## princess_bump

hello and welcome :hi: i'm carly, 24, and have a lovely daughter, maddilynne, who's 1 on the 1st of july :D


----------



## dreams

:hi: welcome. I'm 21 and my little girl is due tuesday :cloud9:


----------



## sarah1989

Hi Emma, Welcome to BnB! I am 20 years old and Trying to Conceive our first baby for just over a year now. Congratulations on your pregnancy! Best of Luck towards a happy & healthy 9 months!!

:hug:


----------



## emie

:hi:


----------



## Tam

:hi: Welcome to Baby and Bump! x


----------



## xJG30

Welcome to Baby and Bump! :wave:


----------



## busyb

Hi Emma, congratulations love, I'm 28 and 33 weeks pregnant so anything you want to know about any forthcoming joys and not so joyful moments, just ask. I'm also a teacher - good luck with your training, hope you enjoy the job as much as I do. Sam x


----------



## impatient1

Hello & Welcome to BnB!


----------



## nataliecn

Welcome to BnB! :hi:


----------



## sparkswillfly

:wave: welcome to bnb


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Hey & Welcome :wave:


----------



## lornalovesken

Hey im new too! Im 19 years old, 20 in july and i am 29 weeks pregnant with my first!! A bit excting isnt it!! glad to know theres other people around my age on here too! Hope everythings going good!!

x x xx


----------



## danime

Hi there Em.Jay, Im Dani, 23years old, 2yr old daughter called hallie and TTC. Live in England but my father and 2 sisters live in Queenstown NZ which me and my partner are hopefully moving to in the next yr and a half, nice to meet you and hope ur pregnancy goes well. xx


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome to BnB hun!


----------



## babydeacs

congrats all of you!! im 23 and 9 weeks 2day :) x


----------



## rainbow_11

Hi,congrats on your pregnancy!!:) I'm 20 and I am 21 weeks pregnant with my 1st!. It's very exciting!! :) xx


----------



## dizzy65

welcome to bnb :hi:


----------



## jennifer013

Hi
I'm going to be 20 next month and have been hoping for a baby for a while.
You're so lucky!! I wish I was 8 weeks pregnant... nothing works for me though. Good luck with yours, you'll be a great mom!


----------



## zimsha

im 21, turning 22 soon :)

15 weeks prego

hows it going?


----------

